# Canon France Teases New Products



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 28, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/canon-france-teases-new-products/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/canon-france-teases-new-products/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>From Canon France


</strong><a href="http://www.facebook.com/Canonfrance?fref=ts" target="_blank">Canon France</a> has begun teasing us about a new product. They have titled the teaser “Creativity with a twist”. With the graphic they also say (Translated):</p>
<p><em>“Soon, we will share information that will change the way you look at the world…”</em></p>
<p>By the image below, it looks like they’re talking about small camcorders. Or maybe they’re going to take another run at a <a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_PowerShot_TX1" target="_blank">TX1</a> type of product.</p>
<p>I notice the missing camcorder and missing ping pong ball, what does it all mean? I’m sure whatever it is, we’ll see it for CES in just over a week.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/551825_10151304513182645_1758362022_n.jpg"><img class="aligncenter size-full wp-image-12450" alt="551825_10151304513182645_1758362022_n" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/551825_10151304513182645_1758362022_n.jpg" width="403" height="403" /></a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 28, 2012)

As they have done in Norway for a couple of days on Facebook. They even ask us what we think it is


----------



## Raddy (Dec 28, 2012)

Same teaser on the german facebook pages.
The girl might be holding a camcorder, though a vixia would not be held like that...


----------



## Warninglabel (Dec 28, 2012)

Doesn't the shape of the box and circle on the white board, look like the shape of a Lytro Light Field Camera


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 28, 2012)

Several are speculating that it is the Project 1709 that was launched as a beta at Photokina. If that is the case, I am not impressed with it so far.


----------



## thewallbanger (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking at that woman's grip, Canon appears to be launching a camera that masks out beer bottles to help hide your drinking. Perfect for social networks.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Dec 28, 2012)

thewallbanger said:


> Looking at that woman's grip, Canon appears to be launching a camera that masks out beer bottles to help hide your drinking. Perfect for social networks.



And the ping pong ball is gone as it can potentially be a reference to beer pong


----------



## JurijTurnsek (Dec 28, 2012)

EOS M with a articulating screen. Possibly a camcorder (aka Sony NEX-VG series). Maybe even APS-C camera with a fixed lens.

If you look at the ping pong player's eyes the absence of the ball isn't surprising - it could still be in the hand of the other player.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Dec 28, 2012)

Come on. She is clearly holding a sub $3000, 50mp, 14 stops Canon 4D.


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 28, 2012)

She is midway in forming an 'L' for Loseur' since if they are so interested in Table tennis she will go find other euro models.


----------



## DanielW (Dec 28, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> Come on. She is clearly holding a sub $3000, 50mp, 14 stops Canon 4D.



Sorry, but you're completely wrong. She's clearly holding a bottle, pouring beer on herself for us to photograph, trying with some new no-one-no-longer-cares-about Canon camera while her shirt gets wet and beer runs down her body.
(What I find most disturbing is that the guy with the fancy hair seems to prefer table tennis.)


----------



## Daniel Flather (Dec 28, 2012)

DanielW said:


> DavidRiesenberg said:
> 
> 
> > Come on. She is clearly holding a sub $3000, 50mp, 14 stops Canon 4D.
> ...



+4


----------



## TAF (Dec 28, 2012)

The next camera they're going to announce will be so expensive not only will you not be able to afford it, but just standing there imagining holding in your hand will drain your bank account to the point where you won't even be able to afford a ping pong ball.


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 28, 2012)

Unlikely to be a lytro like concept although I agree the white logo in the back suggests that...canon is too pu**y and conservative to make major leaps or risks. Given their market dominance they don't have to...they can afford to be conservative.
So what can they promote that teases but delivers the least for maximal hype?

Something smaller size and weight than a full size camera...given she is holding it up easily. 

Something that "twists" (lame play on words, par for the course with Canon). 

Probably some lame ass compact with a articulating screen.

As for that white logo... Translucent mirrorless maybe? Viewfinder electronic or otherwise? And her holding it up...but be able to see it from below...she seems to be looking up at an articulating screen.

All in all...underwhelmed.


----------



## zim (Dec 28, 2012)

I think she's saying.... It was this big......


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 28, 2012)

zim said:


> I think she's saying.... It was this big......



"...when Zim allowed me to use the microscope and the tweezer"


----------



## IllegalFun (Dec 28, 2012)

I reckon it's an "affordable" Eos Videocamera like the Sony NEX-VG10...
I also reckon tyhe ping-pong ball is something to do with a high FPS video mode so that you can slow down the ball, hence why she can see it but we can't

But maybe she is making hand-shadow puppets, maybe a t-rex roaring?


----------



## rpt (Dec 28, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> DanielW said:
> 
> 
> > DavidRiesenberg said:
> ...


What are you guys smoking? I want that too!
Look closely it is obvious she is pouring Scotch whiskey (Island Scotch and not Highland Scotch) ...


----------



## rpt (Dec 28, 2012)

Ray2021 said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > I think she's saying.... It was this big......
> ...


Well, all I can say is watch your back. You are in so much trouble...


----------



## zim (Dec 28, 2012)

rpt said:


> Ray2021 said:
> 
> 
> > zim said:
> ...




hehehe..... it's the new 1200L what the hell are you guys talking about  ;D


----------



## rpt (Dec 28, 2012)

zim said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Ray2021 said:
> ...


Ah! The elusive one hand holdable 1200L. Wow! I missed that!

Sorry, my bad.


----------



## zim (Dec 28, 2012)

rpt said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > rpt said:
> ...



Yes they're going to call it "le coq gaulois"

ooops that's me back on the naughty step


----------



## distant.star (Dec 29, 2012)

.
The more I look at it, the more I think it's pathetic.

That's advertising and marketing geniuses for you!

Heed the wisdom of Bill Hicks.


----------



## serendipidy (Dec 29, 2012)

distant.star

+1  

the "with a twist" part and "change the way you look at the world" to me means an articulating screen.


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 29, 2012)

Cheesy, to say the least.


----------



## Gcon (Dec 29, 2012)

She's definitely thinking of Ron Jeremy


----------



## zim (Dec 29, 2012)

distant.star said:


> .
> The more I look at it, the more I think it's pathetic.



Correct


----------



## bkxmnr (Dec 29, 2012)

Is that even a ping pong table?


----------



## Click! (Dec 29, 2012)

This add is not about a new camera or photography gadget at all. This is a promo for their first intelligent 3D projectors. In the promo it projects a ping-pong ball. With this promo Canon points to the succes story of the game “PONG”. Saying the projector will start a new era in (multimedia) technology. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pong


Don't you think?


----------



## RS2021 (Dec 29, 2012)

Click! said:


> This add is not about a new camera or photography gadget at all. This is a promo for their first intelligent 3D projectors. In the promo it projects a ping-pong ball. With this promo Canon points to the succes story of the game “PONG”. Saying the projector will start a new era in (multimedia) technology.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pong
> 
> ...



Oh laughter is always good during the holidays.


----------



## ddashti (Jan 5, 2013)

This isn't the sort of thing you hear every day. Surprise us big time, Canon!


----------

